
Show HN: A docker API wrapper in rust - fristonio
https://github.com/fristonio/docker.rs
======
tod_mahman
There is another one here [https://github.com/ghmlee/rust-
docker](https://github.com/ghmlee/rust-docker) It's too old and with no
development at all, but it does have TLS client capabilities. You can add it
to your project too. I used this in one of my projects, but I only had use of
a single command and it kinda worked for me.

